# Mr. Hardwick's: Competition Crush!



## method1 (4/9/18)

*Competition time pt.2*
*Crush, match & bomb some fruit!*

Post a screenshot of your high score and the highest score on Monday10th September will win a special *Mr. Hardwick's Prize Hamper!*

*Play the game here:
http://mrhardwicks.com/frenzy/*

Will work on phones and desktop computers!​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (4/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Strontium (4/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (4/9/18)

My take






Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dees (5/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/9/18)

Dees said:


> View attachment 144534


How ??? Can't seem to get beyond 53000

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dees (5/9/18)

Click fast .... and get lucky

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (5/9/18)

Wonder what is the highest score between here and facebook that needs to be beaten? @method1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dees (5/9/18)

Another try

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr (5/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (5/9/18)

Last try..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/9/18)

im battling to get past 45thousandish hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## McGeezy21 (5/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dobie (5/9/18)

I am going to lose my job...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Humbolt (5/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707 (5/9/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (5/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (5/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheFrozenRogue (5/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## method1 (5/9/18)

StompieZA said:


> Wonder what is the highest score between here and facebook that needs to be beaten? @method1



I'll keep the comps separate. So 3 chances to win between here, facebook & instagram.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## TheFrozenRogue (5/9/18)

Dobie said:


> I am going to lose my job...
> 
> View attachment 144565


Hahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (5/9/18)

TheFrozenRogue said:


>


Holy crap, I am not even going to try and beat that. Good job

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dobie the Kid (6/9/18)

So addicted

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (7/9/18)

Chanelr said:


> Holy crap, I am not even going to try and beat that. Good job


And then @Dobie the Kid arrives in the house

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Humbolt (7/9/18)

Nah, you guys are on another level. I can't get past 62000

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dobie the Kid (7/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> Nah, you guys are on another level. I can't get past 62000


It takes forever to get there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheFrozenRogue (8/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> And then @Dobie the Kid arrives in the house


My wife has some skill!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/18)

Think i need to rope in the wife as well to try get a high score! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dobie the Kid (11/9/18)

StompieZA said:


> Think i need to rope in the wife as well to try get a high score! lol


Haha! The wife beat his high score

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dobie (11/9/18)

On the topic of wives, my wife friendly requests that the game not be removed after the comp @method1 

It is now her go to boredom killer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Alex (11/9/18)

My goto online game is https://www.miniclip.com/games/8-ball-pool-multiplayer/en/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (11/9/18)

Dobie said:


> On the topic of wives, my wife friendly requests that the game not be removed after the comp @method1
> 
> It is now her go to boredom killer.


 
Haha cool. 
We will leave the game up and will be adding more soon. 

Will be announcing the prize winners tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dobie (14/9/18)

Any updates?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (14/9/18)

Dobie said:


> Any updates?



Hi, apologies for the delay, it's been one of those weeks!

The clear winner is @Dobie the Kid with an epic score!
Please PM me your shipping info

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dobie (14/9/18)

method1 said:


> Hi, apologies for the delay, it's been one of those weeks!
> 
> The clear winner is @Dobie the Kid with an epic score!
> Please PM me your shipping info



True story. Congrats little sis! Happy Vaping!

Edit: True story for both "one of those weeks" and the obvious winner  Have to add that this was an awesome comp. No tagging, following this and that. Just play game and try to win. Introvert Comp FTW

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (14/9/18)

Congratulations @Dobie the Kid

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dobie the Kid (14/9/18)

Dobie said:


> True story. Congrats little sis! Happy Vaping!
> 
> Edit: True story for both "one of those weeks" and the obvious winner  Have to add that this was an awesome comp. No tagging, following this and that. Just play game and try to win. Introvert Comp FTW




Yay Introverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dobie the Kid (14/9/18)

method1 said:


> Hi, apologies for the delay, it's been one of those weeks!
> 
> The clear winner is @Dobie the Kid with an epic score!
> Please PM me your shipping info



Thanks @method1  

You just made my 'one of those weeks' a helluva lot better

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheFrozenRogue (14/9/18)

Thanks, @method1 

Can we have some clues about what's in the hamper, or do you want us to unbox and brag when we get it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Constantbester (15/9/18)

Congrats @Dobie the Kid hope you enjoy your prize

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dobie the Kid (18/9/18)

Look what just arrived at my door 

So much of excitement! Joose for days! 

Thanks @method1 

You are the King of ze Joose 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## method1 (18/9/18)

Dobie the Kid said:


> Look what just arrived at my door
> 
> So much of excitement! Joose for days!
> 
> ...



Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

